# [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(3-2)/(0-5)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 7, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Davis / Mobley / Thornton / Camby / Kaman*


_*Preview*_



> The puzzling Los Angeles Clippers finally have all their pieces together. Now they just have to find a way to make them fit.
> 
> But it won't be easy for them to post their first win of the season on Friday night as the Clippers open a five-game homestand against a Houston Rockets club they've defeated only once at Staples Center in the past five seasons.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

We need a win man...

PS: everyone smiles and shows teeth except Ron in those pictures Corn.---:wearenumber1:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

these last 2 games have been torture to Houston fans.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*



Cornholio said:


> _*Next Games*_
> vs.
> 
> 
> ...


That is just ugly.

We better win this game!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*



HayesFan said:


> That is just ugly.
> 
> We better win this game!


It doesn't get any prettier after that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

I have an exam to study for but I want to make sure we can rebound after that shocker.............


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Got the game on right now with my league pass


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Yao missed a dunk??????????

Didnt even touch the rim.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Why did Scola play so few minutes against the Blazers??????????????

He was on fire in the 1st & 2nd


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Scola is just owning them right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Scola is awesome.

Rafer needs that shooting touch he had in the backend of last season.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

With that, Yao is playing like he is 40, and its really getting me worried.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Baron Davis is talent...............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Ugly ugly finish the the 4thQ.

Apparently nobody but Luis can score.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Artest needs to pick up Baron Davis.

Yao & Lnadry marking him the last two plays...........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Who are we kidding. Any team thats supposed to contend for a championship just does not shoot this bad.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Isnt Adelman meant to be an offensive wiz???????

THey got nothing right now........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Rockets look tired out there. They have got to be feeling the game from last night that's for sure.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

What's wrong with this team, no passion, no teamate.
Need more time to make a chemistry maybe...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

What the **** is wrong with Yao? I can't get over this.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*



Hakeem said:


> What the **** is wrong with Yao? I can't get over this.


I am hoping its just that he has had over 8months of not playing b ball.......... He is still talented. He has played too many minutes in the first few games thats for sure............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Yao is way too tired.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Landry dunking on Kaman!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*



lingi1206 said:


> PS: everyone smiles and shows teeth except Ron in those pictures Corn.


Every season is like that. Last year, I think Yao was the one not smiling.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

Losing streak over.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 6] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers*

For the 2nd time, Carl Landry came to the rescue.
An ugly win.


----------

